# Spratton Folk Festival



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello

I'm thinking about booking some tickets for the Spratton Folk Festival 11th, 12th, 13th July 2008. I'll probably go Saturday - Sunday.

http://www.sprattonfestival.com/

Does anyone fancy meeting up for an informal meet???

Lisa


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Didn't know about this one and have got other plans for that weekend.
Will certainly make a note of it for next year. 
Peatbog Faeries are superb, chaps such a demon on the bagpipes.

Have fun.


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi

Weekend tickets booked, although only camping on the Saturday night. (can get away with going Friday too, though as I only live 30mins away :lol: )

Looks like a fab line up.

Lisa


----------

